# Best Gaming Laptop Under 55K



## H2O (Oct 29, 2013)

*A friend of mine is thinking of buying a new laptop for gaming purpose.*

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)

*Rs. 55,000. [But can be stretched to Rs. 60,000 at max.]*


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

*Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen.*


3) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?

*Gaming, Multimedia Purposes & Browsing.*


5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?

*i7, 8GB RAM & Good GFX Card.*


4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?

*No dislikes or preference to any brands as long.*

Friend is in Kolkata. So, any advice on places where it would be cheap and would be quite nice.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 29, 2013)

Samsung series 5 so5in is a option.


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 30, 2013)

Get Samsung series 5 S06IN case closed


----------



## H2O (Oct 30, 2013)

Cheers for the replies guys. He can increase his budget by 5K more. Will Samsung Series 5 S06IN still be the best option then?


----------



## $hadow (Oct 30, 2013)

H2O said:


> Cheers for the replies guys. He can increase his budget by 5K more. Will Samsung Series 5 S06IN still be the best option then?


I don't think so. Coz anything around 55k deserves a i7 version and so5in is a option only till it is available since it will disappear all of a sudden from the market better buy it early if shortlisted.


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 30, 2013)

Oh yes, forgot that the S05IN has the i7, definitely go for it
Maybe, if you can find the new Dell 7000 series for 60k, that would be awesome


----------

